
VIA outs $49 Raspberry Pi-alike - protomyth
http://www.reghardware.com/2012/05/22/chip_maker_via_outs_49_dollar_raspberry_pi_alike/
======
john-paul
I think the competition in this space is great. The lower prices are very
appealing as well as the ability to get access to more of these board since
it's so difficult to get a Raspberry Pi.

